# Tape Measures



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I might be interested in these if they sold them in 30' 
http://dewalt.com/tool-categories/m...campaign=2.5.15_Premium+Tapes&utm_content=nav

Always seems every company just misses the mark on tapes except Stanley. The miss from Milwaukee was the blade should be wider, imo. Sometimes it's a good idea to see what the leader in the industry is offering and add to it, but don't take away from it.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

A thirty five too big for your hand???


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I keep going back to the FatMax. I really like a lot about the Milwaukee, but the hook is too big and easy to bend and the tape doesn't stand up on it's own.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't like the big hooks either.
I'll stick to my FatMax tape, and a 16FT chrome Stanley, ans a laser measure for finish work.
I liked my long gone orange Stanley Powerlock 30' that they don't make anymore.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

16' FatMax is such a great tape. 25'er when needed. A laser comes in handy all the time.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Framer53 said:


> A thirty five too big for your hand???


No, it's the overall size. I don't need a 3lb tape to carry around all day, it's also bigger in size. I can get by with a 25 but the 30 is spot on for what I do.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I might be interested in these if they sold them in 30'
> http://dewalt.com/tool-categories/m...campaign=2.5.15_Premium+Tapes&utm_content=nav
> 
> Always seems every company just misses the mark on tapes except Stanley. The miss from Milwaukee was the blade should be wider, imo. Sometimes it's a good idea to see what the leader in the industry is offering and add to it, but don't take away from it.


what are worried about the weight??? 35's only pull out to about 34 anyway.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If a company came out with a tape like the Fatmax and added the finger protection that Milwaukee has and I might even throw in the coating that Milwaukee offers as well, we would then have the perfect tape. In a thirty footer of course. They need to call me.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> No, it's the overall size. I don't need a 3lb tape to carry around all day, it's also bigger in size. I can get by with a 25 but the 30 is spot on for what I do.


Yep, every bit of extra weight makes for a longer day...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I don't like the big hooks either.


I cant cut rips with them. A standard 16' Stanley Works well for me . I do like the stretch of the fat max tapes ..But the bulk makes it hard to deal with.


----------



## tdmopar59 (May 7, 2012)

I honestly feel like the fatmax has gone down in quality to an extent. I had a few that simply wouldnt recoil without a year of use. It is still my tape of choice as that milwaukee tip looks like a snow plow and gets caught up too much. Maybe I'll test these out next . I have a 16' dewalt freebie I keep in my plumbing bag... Seems to be a nice tape but it doesn't get the same abuse as my main tapes.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

The tape makers are waiting for a material to be developed that is better than steel, I guess.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just keep on using the regular old chrome Stanley 25' er. Call me old fashioned.

I've tried a bunch of different ones and they are all either too big or too small. The Stanley is just right.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

After further review of those DeWalt tapes, it looks like they thought that huge stupid end was a good idea as well. What are these people thinking? I hate magnets on tips too. They pick up every bit of metal shavings on the jobsite, it seems. But then again I'm not a metal stud framer or an Iron-head.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> After further review of those DeWalt tapes, it looks like they thought that huge stupid end was a good idea as well. What are these people thinking? I hate magnets on tips too. They pick up every bit of metal shavings on the jobsite, it seems. But then again I'm not a metal stud framer or an Iron-head.


But the magnet comes in real handy for retrieving a driver bit that you drop behind a kitchen range...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I just keep on using the regular old chrome Stanley 25' er. Call me old fashioned.
> 
> I've tried a bunch of different ones and they are all either too big or too small. The Stanley is just right.


It took me a long time to convert to those Fatmax tapes. I used to talk crap about them. But I eventually came around. I think it was because those regular chrome tapes were the go to tape, probably from when they went from a wooden folding rule. Griz or Tin may be able to chime in on them a little better. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It took me a long time to convert to those Fatmax tapes. I used to talk crap about them. But I eventually came around. I think it was because those regular chrome tapes were the go to tape, probably from when they went from a wooden folding rule. Griz or Tin may be able to chime in on them a little better. :laughing:


I have several FatMax tapes and I still talk crap about them. They have good stand-out, but the wide blade and curvature makes them suck azz for trim work. Again, it all depends on your use. In carry different tapes depending on my application that day...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> I have several FatMax tapes and I still talk crap about them. They have good stand-out, but the wide blade and curvature makes them suck azz for trim work. Again, it all depends on your use. In carry different tapes depending on my application that day...


You know, you just taught me something. You have actually taught me a lot on this forum. 

What I just learned was, I've been using the same tape for everything. I should have a different tape for small finish work. What is the tape that's best for fine finish work?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> .... I should have a different tape for small finish work. What is the tape that's best for fine finish work?...


Not so much the "best" tape but what you are comfortable with.

Many times fine finish work does not involve a tape.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Not so much the "best" tape but what you are comfortable with.
> 
> Many times fine finish work does not involve a tape.


Story pole, Steel rule?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Story pole?


Yes, and jigs, gauges, machinist square and what ever else high end craftsman come up with.

any yes also the lowly tape measure.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

griz said:


> Not so much the "best" tape but what you are comfortable with.
> 
> Many times fine finish work does not involve a tape.


I use a 12' that has tick marks at 1/32nd of an inch. Fits right in the pocket for furniture and such. 

I know it sounds ridiculous but the festool tape for fine finish work is great. I hate bulky tapes for little stuff.

Framing is 30' Fatmax
trim and general is 25' or 16' stanley chrome
finish is my old 12' or the festool tape.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> You know, you just taught me something. You have actually taught me a lot on this forum.
> 
> What I just learned was, I've been using the same tape for everything. I should have a different tape for small finish work. What is the tape that's best for fine finish work?


16' fatmax, steel ruler and laser for me.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I used fatmax's exclusively for quite a while. Definitely best outdoors. A little too overkill for finishing.

I really like the 16' dewalts, just the right amount of standout yet still flexible. After you get used to the rookie marks on the tape you forget they're even there.

And a regular stanley 16' if I'm doing cabinet work.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

For finishing I use a FASTCAP 16' Lefty/Righty and laser.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

This one is great for trim, Sheetrock, smaller stuff like that.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> You know, you just taught me something. You have actually taught me a lot on this forum.
> 
> What I just learned was, I've been using the same tape for everything. I should have a different tape for small finish work. What is the tape that's best for fine finish work?


I use a Hilti laser measure with a Stanly 16' chrome Powerlock. That seems to be the best _FOR ME._
I've cut lots of crown and base, and so far it's always been dead on for me.
Being OCD, I have checked several tapes against each other, and they all have a little variation in the scale, and not necessarily a linear error, but some type of scale printing error. I usually will use the same tape to measure and cut with, to minimize measurement errors. As for long crown or base runs, I usually cut a little long and spring into place, and so far no issues have come up.
Also, I'm sure most of you are aware, but make sure the hook on your tape is not bent.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> I use a Hilti laser measure with a Stanly 16' chrome Powerlock. That seems to be the best _FOR ME._
> I've cut lots of crown and base, and so far it's always been dead on for me.
> Being OCD, I have checked several tapes against each other, and they all have a little variation in the scale, and not necessarily a linear error, but some type of scale printing error. I usually will use the same tape to measure and cut with, to minimize measurement errors. As for long crown or base runs, I usually cut a little long and spring into place, and so far no issues have come up.
> Also, I'm sure most of you are aware, but make sure the hook on your tape is not bent.


Yep, put the end on a 2x and pound it flat.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, put the end on a 2x and pound it flat.


Good for rough work, but check the hook because the are not suppose to be completely 90 degrees always. 

BTW, the Stanley tapes seem to be the most accurate of all the ones I've had. I use to have a couple Craftsman tapes, and they both were reading incorrectly. Luckily Sears doesn't sell Craftsman tapes anymore. :laughing:
Years ago, I had a generic Ganahl private label 16' tape that was made in Korea, and one of my favorite tapes. I must have left it somewhere at a customer's house. :sad:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use a Lufkin 6' folding rule for everything, I have laid out entire floors in high rises using it and a piece of ½" conduit.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Story pole, Steel rule?


I was thinking....a stick with notches .


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

For framing and rough I use the fatmax.
For finish and trim, I use a couple. Laser and fastcap 25' old standby in the pouch, folding rule and fastcap flatback at the saw. The flatback is fantastic for precise measurements, don't have to deal with blade curvature.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*tape measures*

Don't know why one would use 2 different tapes to measure and cut with doing trim. Most of my work now is finish. I've got an old stanley 25' leverlock I found maybe 15 years ago. Took some getting used to but liked it so much i bought another. I do have others but I find the less weight I have on me and my rig the better. Beleive me the thrills and spills do haunt me.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm an old timer and have been using the 30' Stanley Powerlocks for years.Most of my guys use the DeWalts .Have tried them and they do have their upsides.May pick one up on sale one of these days.For trim I use the chrome Stanley 16 or 12 footers.
The larger tapes ,for me, are just to bulky for trim work.
Lots of times you can find the 30' Stanley packed with a free 16'er on sale .


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Komelon Self Lock 25'

As long as there are no fractions on the blade, I am happy.

A folding rule or two are always on me as well.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

*tapes*

My recent research on tapes. As you will notice I prefer the 25 footers.

Milwaukee, Dewalt, Kobalt, Fatmax: Big blades, good stand out (12ft), big blade hooks for hooking at every edge. Like the Milwaukee for the finger blade guard/stop on the bottom of the blade. Don't like the magnet, but most of all the belt hook gap is too big. Dropped this thing from my pants belt twice on customers floor. My daily tape I use is the Kobalt. 

Craftsman, Komelon; Smaller blade, flatter blade for more precise measuring on interior trim, shorter stand out, fits down the Diamond pier footing poles for inspection purposes, fits into smaller places, doesn't get hooked to everything because of the small blade hook. The Komelon is an automatic locking (like the lever lock) which is nice when doing proposals to show size to customers. 

The Kobalt has a no questions asked lifetime warranty, which I have exercised several times. The Milwaukee and the Dewalt have also been returned for new ones too. Dewalt at the Home depot and Milwaukee at the ACME tool store with no questions. 

So at the end of my trial period with these tapes here is what I came up with: I use the Kobalt for my daily tape because of preference. I use the Komelon for estimates/proposals and it sits in my truck door just for that purpose. I also like it for trim work, I don't like the auto locking for most other work. 

I want to like the Milwaukee, but that big gap in the belt hook just makes me look even less competent when I have to keep retrieving my tape when it falls off my pants. 

I think it all comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Forgot the pics


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

"Originally Posted by Californiadecks 
. . .you have the little immature schoolgirl mentality. . ."

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=ad+hominem&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Did anybody use the Stanley Max that was out for a few years? I bought a couple and really liked them, but can't find them anymore. They were smaller than the Fatmax, but still had good standout and a tough blade. Nice all purpose tape. Loved the 16 footer for hanging and trim.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Never even noticed them.Wish I had but then I'd probably be pissed now because I couldn't find them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> I know it's not. that's why I like it.


How's the standout? I wouldn't mind that tape as long as the standout is close.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I miss the fatmax extreme. They were chrome and had a superior standout. No clue why they stopped making them..


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I miss the fatmax extreme. They were chrome and had a superior standout. No clue why they stopped making them..


Are you sure they stopped? They have a bunch at my hardware store... Thinking I'll pick up a half dozen or so if they're discontinued. Great tape.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I miss the fatmax extreme. They were chrome and had a superior standout. No clue why they stopped making them..


http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet....qmEAuLrBoHUhfRkNEvJyKVRYPVUD_dMVVmBoCgF3w_wcB


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I miss the fatmax extreme. They were chrome and had a superior standout. No clue why they stopped making them..


picked one up yesterday


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I miss the fatmax extreme. They were chrome and had a superior standout. No clue why they stopped making them..


they didn't. they re-branded them. dewalt at home depot and bostitch at lowes.


----------

